# COD 5 - I take it back



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok,

Firstly i would like to take back *ALL* the comments i made about COD5 being cack.

I made my comments following playing on the demo.

We today got the full version and i think its excellent - Got a 10 kill streak today (Although the dogs only managed 1 kill :lol: )

Yes there are alot more campers and yes the turbo padders do, do your head in a little but i think it is very good.

Recoil takes some getting used to but it is brand new so in time...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

could you not have just posted this in the cod 5 opinions thread you bloody attention seeker ? :lol: i know what you mean though,i also didn't really like the beta to much but bought it anyway (and glad i am that i did) and apart from the need to finish off last standers at all costs (revive is a bloody night mare lol) im enjoying myself (apart from spawn campers and turbo twats) and i think that betas could do more harm than good sometimes.


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

i think cod5 is awesome just got a 23 kill streak woohoo hope to be in one of the games with dw :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The sp is so gritty and awesome, is the turbo pad thing a 360 thing only?


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Brazo said:


> The sp is so gritty and awesome, is the turbo pad thing a 360 thing only?


Unfortunately not 
You can buy kits on ebay for Xbox or PS3 controllers. Basically another button to use on single fire weapons, it allows them to be semi-auto, sucks IMO, if you can;t play the game without cheating 

John


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Same here suckis big time and could prove to be a downfall for the mp

Although I'm surprised this didn't pop up with the more powerful G3 in cod4???


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Same here suckis big time and could prove to be a downfall for the mp
> 
> Although I'm surprised this didn't pop up with the more powerful G3 in cod4???


i came across it a few times on the G3 (and what a bloody nightmare it was lol) but in the year i have been playing cod4 i havent seen it (turbo cheat,or full retard like i like to call it) as wide spread as it is on cod5.i shot my own teammate before just for his constant turbo cheating (took extra enjoyment in the fact he was american) as he was destroying the game (21 kill streak with no deaths and half the other team had left the game) so beware,I WILL TURN BANDIT :devil:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Although I'm surprised this didn't pop up with the more powerful G3 in cod4???


Been nailed a few times by somebody using a G3 with this cheat 
Realllllly sucks when you watch the kill-cam, I generally change to a noob-tube and spend all my time getting them back from 250yds  or even worse from 10 yds 

John


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

as above i've been killed on cod4 when people are doing this, its so obvious on killcam.

heard of loads of people on PC using the scroll wheel to make a turbo fire button, but again takes fun out of it i think!

I've not met any on COD5 yet, but as i posted in other topic, i think 95% of people using submachineguns anyway!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I have just come off the Xbox from a 2 hour stint and there are sooo many turbocheats on there.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Although I'm surprised this didn't pop up with the more powerful G3 in cod4???


was my favourite turbo weapon :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Got this game on friday. IMO i think its brilliant. Not had much time to experience Multiplayer as been working solid over the weekend but from what ive seen it looks pretty cool.

Whether or not it will beat COD4 is another question, but th inclusion of vehicles is a pretty cool addition.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

I finished in single player in 2 sittings (on Normal).....very short, think COD4 was a better single player game.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmm, I think COD4 was shorter single player? but was a couepl of moments like snipign mission that really shone out, but overall I think I prefer COD5 single player.

Allan


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Awol said:


> Hmm, I think COD4 was shorter single player? but was a couepl of moments like snipign mission that really shone out, but overall I think I prefer COD5 single player.
> 
> Allan


single player far far too short over with too quickly, and is easier than COD4. think have to jack difficulty upto vetran and then c


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

welsh-andy said:


> single player far far too short over with too quickly, and is easier than COD4. think have to jack difficulty upto vetran and then c


All games are the same, if you dont start out on the hardest setting the game will be too easy.

Veteren all the way, see if you can rush through it on this setting


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

welsh-andy said:


> single player far far too short over with too quickly, and is easier than COD4. think have to jack difficulty upto vetran and then c


I normally go through on regular then start again on veteran, but tbh only ever go back if internet is down or so slow not worth playing online!



stupidmonkfish said:


> All games are the same, if you dont start out on the hardest setting the game will be too easy.
> 
> Veteren all the way, see if you can rush through it on this setting


I guess they know the life of the game is in the multiplayer, so not too worried about single player being brilliant.

I have farcry2 and that is the opposite, multiplayer is rubbish compared to cod4/5 but single player is a lot more involving, but even on the fairly free world on farcry2 its repetative.

Allan


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

big pimp said:


> was my favourite turbo weapon :lol:


Then you obvisiouly suck at the game if you can't play it for real.

John


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I can't complete the game. COD5 crashes out as soon as you get to the guy getting put on to the back of the trucker after destroying that Japanese stronghold. Hopefully a patch will sort it out.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Then you obvisiouly suck at the game if you can't play it for real.
> 
> John


no, but the fact it pisses people off so much makes it funny


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i think it is a good game, but still not as good as COD4


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

big pimp said:


> no, but the fact it pisses people off so much makes it funny


Doesn't annoy me really, I just think TUBE

John


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

big pimp said:


> no, but the fact it pisses people off so much makes it funny


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Doesn't annoy me really, I just think TUBE
> 
> John


i love tea bagging people like you in the game :lol:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

big pimp said:


> i love tea bagging people like you in the game :lol:


Ahhh yes, you carnt beat giving some hacking noob a bullit to the face followed by a good dose of tea bagging

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lol. cant beat a bit of bagging


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Having only bought it last nite - i think its good.

The SP is a little bit less intense on normal so need to ramp up one to make it a challenge.

Co-op - is mental!Great fun, intense. 

Multiplayer - again good fun especially on private party, i also like the function that when you want to find a game you can use the local only search to avoid yanks (not wishing to tar them all with the same brush but the kids get on my nerves)

What i do like about the co-op and multiplayer is its more biased towards having to work as a team rather than go for glory alone, making it much more of a laugh with m8's.

My 2p!

Edit - having done a 3hr stint co-op, its friggin awesome! Multiplayer is best kept to mates in a group (private party) but co-op, again with a good m8 is good fun!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Ahhh yes, you carnt beat giving some hacking noob a bullit to the face followed by a good dose of tea bagging
> 
> :lol: :lol:


:thumb: 

John


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I too posted in your other thread and was thinking about opening a new one to take it all back as it really is an awesome game. best streak 17 so far.

war is the best game type


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Eddy said:


> I too posted in your other thread and was thinking about opening a new one to take it all back as it really is an awesome game. best streak 17 so far.
> 
> war is the best game type


So true

i need to see a psychologist (SP??) - I think i am hooked on this game 

Mrs WRX is joining cod wives (A place where cod widows talk about there boyfriends (SOLDIERS LOL)


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

wrx man said:


> Mrs WRX is joining cod wives (A place where cod widows talk about there boyfriends (SOLDIERS LOL)


Ha Ha can picture it now. "Hello my name is Kelly, and I recently lost my boyfriend to call of duty"


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Delboy_Trotter said:


> Multiplayer - again good fun especially on private party, i also like the function that when you want to find a game you can use the local only search to avoid yanks (not wishing to tar them all with the same brush but the kids get on my nerves)


Where is that option!!

I am bored of having to mute yanks who just scream consistently down the mic..!

Johnny


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Where is that option!!
> 
> I am bored of having to mute yanks who just scream consistently down the mic..!
> 
> Johnny


when your on the xbox live screen where you choose find match, create-a-class and barracks etc you jsut press X and it will bring you up a list of search options.:thumb:

on the ps3 I imagine its square, it says at the bottom of the screen "search options anyway"


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone elses mrs joining COD wives :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I really liked the 'nod' to saving private ryan the scene at the end of saving private ryan where they defended the bridge and smashed mortar rounds against a rock to set the fuse and then threw them?


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`m torn between getting COD5 or GOW2, anyone with both? Which would you reccomend?

I`m swaying toward COD5 having prefered COD4 to GOW, but I aren`t a big gamer so need help to choose


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

O`Neil said:


> I`m torn between getting COD5 or GOW2, anyone with both? Which would you reccomend?
> 
> I`m swaying toward COD5 having prefered COD4 to GOW, but I aren`t a big gamer so need help to choose


We now ave both and i think COD 5 all the way mate

GOW2 rarely gets a look in ATM !

Get COD 5 - my gamertag o0bally boy0o

lower case o and number 0


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks buddy, I`ll order a copy today :thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

O`Neil said:


> Thanks buddy, I`ll order a copy today :thumb:


See you on there then kidda :thumb:


----------



## arabianjules (Oct 5, 2008)

played the demo and loved it, got the game for xmas!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

This is the first game I've got for both my 360 and my PS3, I'm loving it at the minute even though I hated it at first. I find the PS3 version slows down a lot in multiplayer whereas the 360 is silky smooth, but it's still very good.

At the minute I'm level 18 with a k/d ratio of 1.88 on the PS3 and I'm only level 17 on the 360. Whereas on CoD4 I'm about level 40 the 3rd time round and still going!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Silky smooth on the ps3 for me lloyd:wave:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Silky smooth on the ps3 for me lloyd:wave:


Really? It only happens on certain maps for me but it seems to occur when a lot of action is happening at once.

For me it's definitely noticably slower than the 360 version!

I might make a video comparison so you can see what I mean, I wanna make sure my PS3 isn't faulty!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have had this since the day of release and i have to say,while i enjoyed it (and still do) it doesnt have the legs of cod 4.its a decent game and its much better than i was expecting to be frank,but i cant see me playing this like i did cod4.i literally played cod 4 for a year with very little else forcing me to take it out of the xbox drive.im starting to waver on the addictive ness of cod 5 already.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Whoever thought it was a good idea to make you level up the single shotters before you can snipe needs ****ing shooting. Twice tonight I've run up to someone, held the gun to their head and BOOM....nothing. Then they turn round and knife me.

Treyarch = ****ing amateurs. Give it back to IW so they can do it properly you dicks.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I must admit I haven't played [email protected] for a good while, have been busy with battlefield bc (much better imo) and gears of war 2!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Someone has way too much spare time!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Skills!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

So you found my video. :lol:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats impressive...


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

WTF

:doublesho

HTF does he headshot like that


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's awesome, but nowhere near as awesome as this;






:doublesho


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Sniper rifle on shipment is a poor choice - at least I thought!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Sniper rifle on shipment is a poor choice - at least I thought!


Not if you're that guy! :lol:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

^^ so true

He pwned


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I love COD5,me and my mates have lost hours on the Zombie massacre game.Like erm 7 hours today.lol.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I just got the PPSH on prestige 1 (Rank 53)

Man i missed this gun.

Such accuracy and no recoil.


----------

